# Majestic Portland 2nd annual BBQ/Hop Aug. 1st 2010



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

That's right we doing it again this time bigger and better. This year we will be having a hop what you brought BBQ Aug 1st 2010 at Shute park in Hillsboro, OR. This is going to be a great event for family and friends. It is a big park with lots to do. We will be having awards for cars that Show/Shine, And money for the ones that hop. :biggrin: Last year was a great time we had 3 way hop offs and gas hopping. We are looking forward to having out of town guest support as we support everyone else.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 28 2010, 09:09 PM~17912490
> *That's right we doing it again this time bigger and better. This year we will be having a hop what you brought BBQ Aug 1st 2010 at Shute park in Hillsboro, OR. This is going to be a great event for family and friends. It is a big park with lots to do. We will be having awards for cars that Show/Shine, And money for the ones that hop. :biggrin:  Last year was a great time we had 3 way hop offs and gas hopping. We are looking forward to having out of town guest support as we support everyone else.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

good luck on your show..hope everything turns out well


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 28 2010, 09:37 PM~17912856
> *good luck on your show..hope everything turns out well
> *


me too cause Az and cali will be in the house  hope to see you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 28 2010, 09:42 PM~17912907
> *me too cause AZ  and CALI will be in the house  hope to see you guys there :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

We will definately be there! :h5:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 28 2010, 09:42 PM~17912907
> *me too cause Az and cali will be in the house  hope to see you guys there :biggrin:
> *


Nice!! Az and cali. :0. Can't wait to rep that 503 the way I do it.
Youall know small tires and lays in the ass. Can't wait to see who keeps it real.
We will be there in full force. I bet the hop will be good :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Jun 29 2010, 09:44 AM~17916214
> *Nice!! Az and cali. :0. Can't wait to rep that 503 the way I do it.
> Youall know small tires and lays in the ass. Can't wait to see who keeps it real.
> We will be there in full force. I bet the hop will be good :0
> *


should be a good one and glad to have ya


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Jun 29 2010, 08:11 AM~17915941
> *We will definately be there! :h5:
> *


  cant wait to see the salem RO line up :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: "Show Stopper" in da' hizz :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*ROLL'N COMIN TO THIS ONE??*


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 30 2010, 01:28 PM~17927951
> *ROLL'N COMIN TO THIS ONE??
> *


 :dunno: but im sure rider chronicles is :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Would'nt miss it!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Cant Wait


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

*HOTEL INFO *

Econolodge Inn
622 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-640-4791
$58.25 per night for double bed taxes included 

The Dunes Motel 
452 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-648-8991
$55.00 per night for double bed taxes included 

MAKE SURE TO MENTION YOUR GOING FOR THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW TO GET THIS DEAL  :biggrin: 

these 2 are within walking distance from the show :biggrin:


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 28 2010, 09:09 PM~17912490
> *That's right we doing it again this time bigger and better. This year we will be having a hop what you brought BBQ Aug 1st 2010 at Shute park in Hillsboro, OR. This is going to be a great event for family and friends. It is a big park with lots to do. We will be having awards for cars that Show/Shine, And money for the ones that hop. :biggrin:  Last year was a great time we had 3 way hop offs and gas hopping. We are looking forward to having out of town guest support as we support everyone else.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 1 2010, 06:12 PM~17939739
> *HOTEL INFO
> 
> Econolodge Inn
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 1 2010, 07:12 PM~17939739
> *HOTEL INFO
> 
> Econolodge Inn
> ...


go0d looking out.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 1 2010, 08:38 PM~17940912
> *go0d looking out.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 1 2010, 10:12 PM~17941283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i knew you wouldn't understand that.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 1 2010, 09:16 PM~17941319
> *i knew you wouldn't understand that.
> *


 :0


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

I will be bringing a trophie to give away at the show. It will go to the hopper with the biggest tire
.


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY Tri-cities chapter will be there :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptop62_@Jul 2 2010, 07:41 AM~17943768
> *ROLLERZ ONLY Tri-cities chapter will be there  :biggrin:*


 We'll see u in kennwick as well....


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 28 2010, 10:09 PM~17912490
> *That's right we doing it again this time bigger and better. This year we will be having a hop what you brought BBQ Aug 1st 2010 at Shute park in Hillsboro, OR. This is going to be a great event for family and friends. It is a big park with lots to do. We will be having awards for cars that Show/Shine, And money for the ones that hop. :biggrin:  Last year was a great time we had 3 way hop offs and gas hopping. We are looking forward to having out of town guest support as we support everyone else.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for the first of many shows in august. 503 the place to vacation for august.red for lincoln. :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 2 2010, 07:28 AM~17944076
> * We'll see u in kennwick as well....
> *


 :biggrin: im down


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jul 3 2010, 01:43 AM~17951302
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

TTMFT!!! IT's gonna go down in the N.W. on the 1st...Count on it :biggrin: :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

to the t for the M


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jul 3 2010, 09:42 AM~17952695
> *TTMFT!!!  IT's gonna go down in the N.W. on the 1st...Count on it :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

Motorcycle class? Dont me to sound like a retard but what does no colors mean?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Destralo Knuckles_@Jul 4 2010, 01:29 PM~17959462
> *Motorcycle class?  Dont me to sound like a retard but what does no colors mean?
> *


no gang colors or gang banging.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Jul 1 2010, 11:05 PM~17942266
> *I will be bringing a trophie to give away at the show. It will go to the hopper with the biggest tire
> .
> *


 :cheesy: NICE,,I GUESS I WILL BRING A DAMN AGRICULTURAL TRACTOR! :wow:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1993bigb_@Jul 5 2010, 09:50 AM~17963639
> *:h5:
> *


see you this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Ill be there with a handful of new toys! representing UNIQUES CC!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jul 5 2010, 12:32 PM~17964651
> *Ill be there with a handful of new toys! representing UNIQUES CC!
> *


 :biggrin: sounds good bro.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 5 2010, 07:59 PM~17968075
> *:biggrin: sounds good bro.
> *


x2


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Portland Majestics on the move


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

X2 were moving FAST!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 28 2010, 09:09 PM~17912490
> *That's right we doing it again this time bigger and better. This year we will be having a hop what you brought BBQ Aug 1st 2010 at Shute park in Hillsboro, OR. This is going to be a great event for family and friends. It is a big park with lots to do. We will be having awards for cars that Show/Shine, And money for the ones that hop. :biggrin:  Last year was a great time we had 3 way hop offs and gas hopping. We are looking forward to having out of town guest support as we support everyone else.
> 
> 
> ...


Only a few more weeks... :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 7 2010, 11:07 PM~17989061
> *Only a few more weeks... :biggrin:
> *


yes.
:wave:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"BUMPS" this TTT 
:uh: :uh: 




































































"i think she's weighted"


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 10 2010, 06:07 PM~18012511
> *"BUMPS" this TTT
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


diamound you :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 10 2010, 05:07 PM~18012511
> *"BUMPS" this TTT
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


 :barf: :wow: :barf:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 10 2010, 05:07 PM~18012511
> *"BUMPS" this TTT
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


DUDE I KNOW U WORK WITH MEAT,,BUT THIS? U MUST BE INLOVE WITH GIRLS THIS CALIBER!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 11 2010, 03:28 PM~18018723
> *DUDE I KNOW U WORK WITH MEAT,,BUT THIS? U MUST BE INLOVE WITH GIRLS THIS CALIBER!! :biggrin:
> *



sup Billy


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

TTT for the BIG "M"


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Jul 11 2010, 02:01 PM~18018197
> *:barf:  :wow:  :barf:
> *


x2 :barf:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 11 2010, 10:57 PM~18021670
> *x2 :barf:
> *


x3 :barf: 
Back to the subject....


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 12 2010, 12:16 AM~18021791
> *x3  :barf:
> Back to the subject....
> 
> ...


good bump for the :happysad:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

TTT for the BIG 'M'


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Jul 13 2010, 10:49 AM~18034657
> *TTT for the BIG 'M'
> *


ya not page 5


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

the hopping action will be insane on the 1st


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 14 2010, 02:35 PM~18046753
> *the hopping action will be insane on the 1st
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 14 2010, 03:35 PM~18046753
> *the hopping action will be insane on the 1st
> *


whos coming out of state?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2010, 04:42 PM~18047788
> *whos coming out of state?
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2010, 06:42 PM~18047788
> *whos coming out of state?
> *


i think rob and ray are going.and a few more people from vancouver,washington.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 14 2010, 05:26 PM~18048149
> *i think rob and ray are going.and a few more people from vancouver,washington.
> *



there's gonna be alot more than that homie !!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 14 2010, 08:22 PM~18048557
> *there's gonna be alot more than that homie !!
> *


j/p forgot that.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

gera and jose and all the majestic club members you guys are doing it big keep up the good work. see you guys around and for sure on the first HOMIEZ RIDEZ will be there to support the home town show...


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Jul 14 2010, 09:53 PM~18050106
> *gera and jose and all the majestic club members you guys are doing it big keep up the good work. see you guys around and for sure on the first HOMIEZ RIDEZ will be there to support the home town show...
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2010, 05:42 PM~18047788
> *whos coming out of state?
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

:0 :biggrin: Damn we are doing it BIG, TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 14 2010, 10:27 PM~18050376
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i mean,,,out of town big dogs,,,im an out of town big dog,,show is in hillsboro,,i live in beaverton,,so im an out of town dude right? :biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes sir BILLY, an original O.G. in the HOP PIT!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 15 2010, 09:38 AM~18052949
> *i mean,,,out of town big dogs,,,im an out of town big dog,,show is in hillsboro,,i live in beaverton,,so im an out of town dude right? :biggrin:
> *


lets just say there might be a few. also we have a few new cars that will bust out at this show. :biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

:0 :biggrin: oOo shyt,doos it gotz a MoToR!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Jul 16 2010, 11:18 AM~18061766
> *:0  :biggrin:  oOo shyt,doos it gotz a MoToR!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ROberts and Glorias pot luck BBQ at 902 Battelle blvd. richland wa 99354 starting around 10:30am July 18th Sunday we will have some food and everyone is invited due 2 the fact of them canceling our RO show we going 2 grub


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOTEL INFO 

Econolodge Inn
622 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-640-4791
$58.25 per night for double bed taxes included 

The Dunes Motel 
452 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-648-8991
$55.00 per night for double bed taxes included 

MAKE SURE TO MENTION YOUR GOING FOR THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW TO GET THIS DEAL 

these 2 are within walking distance from the show


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 16 2010, 04:44 AM~18059838
> *lets just say there might be a few.
> 
> A Few!!! :around:
> ...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DONT LET DIAMOND MIKE BRING ALL THOSE FAT LAND WHALE BITCHES HE HAS BEEN POSTING ON LAYITLOW,THEY MAY SINK HILLSBORO ONTO A DEEP HOLE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i found those all on "your" facebook page Billy, don't blame that shit on me !! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

LOL, GOOD SHYT!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 18 2010, 06:26 PM~18077100
> *
> *


hope to see ya there tone :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*Aug.22nd INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB Custom Car show and HOP

Portland International Raceway. Come on thru! *

--------------------


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2010, 11:57 AM~18082813
> *Aug.22nd INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB Custom Car show and HOP
> 
> Portland International Raceway. Come on thru!
> ...


we already know they have their own topic :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 18 2010, 06:55 PM~18077288
> *hope to see ya there tone :biggrin:
> *


Im trying to make it for shizzle where the pre funk party/ cruise gunna be out our we gunna tour the titty bars  LOL


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2010, 03:58 PM~18085373
> *Im trying to make it for shizzle where the pre funk party/ cruise gunna be out our we gunna tour the titty bars  LOL
> *


come on tony :biggrin: you where the spots at


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 19 2010, 03:36 PM~18085213
> *we already know they have their own topic :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: Sorry I wont post on YOUR topic AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!




good luck on your event...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2010, 05:54 PM~18085846
> *:twak: Sorry I wont post on YOUR topic AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!
> good luck on your event...
> *


u just did fool :biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

:roflmao: lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 19 2010, 05:01 PM~18085397
> *come on tony :biggrin:  you where the spots at
> *


I know where we go eat but we need to hit up some other spots and get some fresh in our faces LOL


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2010, 11:53 PM~18090010
> *I know where we go eat but we need to hit up some other spots and get some fresh in our faces LOL
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hop rules!!!!!!

single pump- max lock up 35" , 10 batt.

double pump- max lock up 45" , 14 batt.

radical- any thing you got . no getting stuck and no double switch.


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Now thats gonna be a REAL HOP OFF,not much rules basiclly like it says HOP WHAT YOU BROUGHT!!! "BIG M" style :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOTEL INFO 

Econolodge Inn
622 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-640-4791
$58.25 per night for double bed taxes included 

The Dunes Motel 
452 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-648-8991
$55.00 per night for double bed taxes included 

MAKE SURE TO MENTION YOUR GOING FOR THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW TO GET THIS DEAL 

these 2 are within walking distance from the show


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18098485
> *Hop rules!!!!!!
> 
> single pump- max lock up 35" , 10 batt.
> ...


BIG M DOING IT ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt from page 5


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

:biggrin: it's almost here!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"TTT"


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

TTT will be a great event. remember to bring your own bbq.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 23 2010, 09:41 PM~18127321
> *TTT will be a great event. remember to bring your own bbq.
> *


WTF u all aint cooking like last year??


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 24 2010, 11:56 PM~18134373
> *WTF u all aint cooking like last year??
> *


Come see us homie, we'll hook it up... Just wanna give everyone the option...
:biggrin:


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

around what time does it start?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 25 2010, 12:11 AM~18134413
> *Come see us homie, we'll hook it up... Just wanna give everyone the option...
> :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt coming for the food plus i was just giving shayne some shit LOL


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

What are the local hotels?


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

FYI those 2 hotels said they have no more rooms


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats cause it's going down homie...it will be show not to be missed :thumbsup:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Destralo Knuckles_@Jul 25 2010, 04:27 PM~18137762
> *FYI those 2 hotels said they have no more rooms
> *


i just called and got one at econolodge :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

TTT, for the BLUE/GOLD


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Jul 25 2010, 12:44 AM~18134631
> *around what time does it start?
> *


9am - 11am is move in time :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 25 2010, 02:25 PM~18137477
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 27 2010, 01:32 AM~18150860
> *9am - 11am is move in time  :biggrin:
> *


Just asking not bring car myself but what time is the hop?


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any pre funk get togethers??


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2010, 01:20 AM~18150956
> *Just asking not bring car myself but what time is the hop?
> *


around 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2010, 02:40 PM~18155556
> *Any pre funk get togethers??
> *


I'm down for some dippin... :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2010, 01:40 PM~18155556
> *Any pre funk get togethers??
> *


ill be at one of the 28 thousand strip clubs down there, see if you can find me :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

or better yet go put some money in my pocket at the 1 strip club I wont be at :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 28 2010, 02:05 AM~18161353
> *or better yet go put some money in my pocket at the 1 strip club I wont be at  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Naw i gave up on that situation


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 28 2010, 01:04 AM~18161349
> *ill be at one of the 28 thousand strip clubs down there, see if you can find me  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

few days left . Have alot of stuff for raffel which include new Zenith knock offs and other hydro parts as we as other stuff. The hop action will be one not to miss.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 29 2010, 04:15 PM~18177997
> *few days left . Have alot of stuff for raffel which include new Zenith knock offs and other hydro parts as we as other stuff. The hop action will be one not to miss.
> *


GET OFF THE INTERNET AND GET YOUR CAR DONE :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 29 2010, 04:15 PM~18177997
> *few days left . Have alot of stuff for raffel which include new Zenith knock offs and other hydro parts as we as other stuff. The hop action will be one not to miss.
> *



i'm raffling off the Blazer, 15cents per ticket !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

lookin for 62cents minimum


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 28 2010, 11:51 AM~18163948
> *Naw i gave up on that situation
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
 
:thumbsdown:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

DAMN, D can I just give you the 62 cents now and claim my prize HOMIE!!! :biggrin: It's about ready to go down!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

AUGUST 1st SHUTE PARK


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 30 2010, 06:39 PM~18189267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see my bold head there sir!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

can't wait, its gonna be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

see u guys on Sunday, can't wait to b out there wid u guys


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Good luck on the show this week -end Fam....Get some video's for us none travlin fool's like myself....Maybe next go round PATNA :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2010, 11:33 PM~18191521
> *Good luck on the show this week -end Fam....Get some video's for us none travlin fool's like myself....Maybe next go round PATNA :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I know Compton's here already!!!! Who else is coming.... AZ???
:0 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 31 2010, 12:43 AM~18191794
> *I know Compton's here already!!!! Who else is coming.... AZ???
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2010, 12:50 AM~18191962
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

_ "NOICE" !! _

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2010, 10:33 PM~18191521
> *Good luck on the show this week -end Fam....Get some video's for us none travlin fool's like myself....Maybe next go round PATNA :cheesy:
> *



wassup Ronald


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

YAKIMA IS ON IT'S WAY!!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 31 2010, 07:12 AM~18192437
> *YAKIMA IS ON IT'S WAY!!*


Nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Jul 31 2010, 01:50 AM~18191962
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  *


:h5:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Rider DVDS will be running tape!!! Thanks for the invite Mike- 

Come hop on Vol. 6


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 31 2010, 09:17 AM~18192853
> *Rider DVDS will be running tape!!! Thanks for the invite Mike-
> 
> Come hop on Vol. 6
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 31 2010, 06:12 AM~18192437
> *YAKIMA IS ON IT'S WAY!!
> *


Hell yeah its gonna be a good one


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

try to get some vids and pics tonight, we'll be there , no cars though


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 31 2010, 08:17 AM~18192853
> *Rider DVDS will be running tape!!! Thanks for the invite Mike-
> 
> Come hop on Vol. 6
> *



no problem Rider


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 31 2010, 05:05 PM~18195168
> *try to get some vids and pics tonight, we'll be there , no cars though
> 
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:420:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

the old man got his beuty sleep ..................................................

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"NOW LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN'" !!!!!!_</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

Where's are the puro locos at? You guys coming


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

so where the pics and vids at?


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry about the quality


,


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Aug 1 2010, 11:22 AM~18199435
> *Where's are the puro locos at? You guys coming
> *



whats good lowpup


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I would like to thank all the riders that came out here today and put it down this could not of happen without everyone . Next year will only be bigger and better. 
big ups to the clubs that came , Showtime, Big I , uce , rollerz only, unity, street stylez, ones II envy , anyone i missed sorry but thanks.


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 1 2010, 05:57 PM~18201694
> *whats good lowpup
> *


not much just got back from the show


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 1 2010, 06:57 PM~18201694
> *whats good lowpup*


:wave: seen u out there homie....


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

that's all I got guys, sorry about the quality of the videos


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

So....who won the hop??? :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 1 2010, 06:19 PM~18201911
> *So....who won the hop??? :biggrin:
> *


ONLY TOOK TODD 3LICKS :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

NEXT SHOW AT THIS LOCATION,,08/29/2010,,HOPE TO SEE ALL RIDES THERE TOO,,MY SHITBOX WUS THERE TODAY,,MY KID HAD FUN TODAY


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 1 2010, 07:29 PM~18202009
> *NEXT SHOW AT THIS LOCATION,,08/29/2010,,HOPE TO SEE ALL RIDES THERE TOO,,MY SHITBOX WUS THERE TODAY,,MY KID HAD FUN TODAY
> *


you already know u support us we'll support you :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 1 2010, 07:19 PM~18201911
> *So....who won the hop??? :biggrin:
> *


What kind of question is that :biggrin: how you doing jen?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 1 2010, 07:22 PM~18201941
> *ONLY TOOK TODD 3LICKS :biggrin:
> *


that it did. our 63 put it down tho,continuous bumper. watch for that magenta 64.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 1 2010, 07:00 PM~18201719
> *I would like to thank all the  riders that came out here today and put it down this could not of happen without everyone . Next year will only be bigger and better.
> big ups to the clubs that came , Showtime, Big I , uce , rollerz only, unity, street stylez, ones II envy , anyone i missed sorry but thanks.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Had a good time at the show with my family. Thanks Majestics.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2010, 06:37 PM~18202095
> *that it did. our 63 put it down tho,continuous bumper. watch for that magenta 64.
> *


 :thumbsup: YOU GUYS PUT IT DOWN


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 1 2010, 07:40 PM~18202123
> *Had a good time at the show with my family.  Thanks Majestics.
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone notice the bottom of the back tires!!! :0


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2010, 07:37 PM~18202095
> *that it did. our 63 put it down tho,continuous bumper. watch for that magenta 64.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Big thanks to Diamond for having a shirt on!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 1 2010, 06:52 PM~18202245
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics homie, i had it off for a minute :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: viciousj, hoodcamino,* lonely*
Sup dog, where were u at???


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 1 2010, 08:03 PM~18202343
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: viciousj, hoodcamino, lonely
> Sup dog, where were u at???
> *



i was there man for a min or so but i left for some reasons. plus my car is not done it is still at ur boy buddys been there for 4 months nothing done to it... i heard it came out good


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Aug 1 2010, 08:18 PM~18202471
> *i was there man for a min or so but i left for some reasons. plus my car is not done it is still at ur boy buddys been there for 4 months nothing done to it... i heard it came out good
> *


Damn that fools slackin  ... Show went real good :biggrin: !!! Can't wait till next year!!!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

what shows are coming up in this month


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

The Individuals on the 22nd in Portland and shute park again in H-town on the 29th...


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

u hopped ur mc today.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 1 2010, 06:40 PM~18202123
> *Had a good time at the show with my family.  Thanks Majestics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Aug 1 2010, 08:35 PM~18202627
> *u hopped ur mc today.
> *


simon I chipped it a lil... :happysad:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 1 2010, 07:40 PM~18202123
> *Had a good time at the show with my family.  Thanks Majestics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> car looked good killa....


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 1 2010, 07:37 PM~18202095
> *that it did. our 63 put it down tho,continuous bumper. watch for that magenta 64.
> *


 :thumbsup: they going to have to repave that place cause both chevys were working.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 1 2010, 07:43 PM~18202151
> *Anyone notice the bottom of the back tires!!! :0
> *


he was bunny hopping :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> > car looked good killa....
> 
> 
> thx homie.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD JOG BIG "M"good way to start the month off.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad to see a certain mini trucker there


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Nice show guys sorry i didnt actually make it to the show got caught up with some other stuff in corbett and troutdale


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 1 2010, 09:53 PM~18203462
> *Nice show guys sorry i didnt actually make it to the show got caught up with some other stuff in corbett and troutdale
> *


Them strip clubs will do that to ya... :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the great show Majestics and everyone else :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 1 2010, 09:55 PM~18203485
> *Them strip clubs will do that to ya... :biggrin:
> *


I didnt even make it to any LOL


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

TTT, for all the riders that helped make this happen...much love!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Aug 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18203556
> *Thanks for the great show Majestics and everyone else  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 1 2010, 08:33 PM~18203246
> *Glad to see a certain mini trucker there
> *



:biggrin: 

i had to take the shirt off for a minute, i was lookin' for ya !! 

"even had a 12yr old girl tell me i was hott" !!! 

(right Hector) :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 1 2010, 08:33 PM~18203246
> *Glad to see a certain mini trucker there
> *



the Truck was on the bumper hard, 

but it wasn't diggin' trenches like "both" those green Impalas were !!!

damn, damn, DAAAAAMN !!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 2 2010, 07:55 AM~18205448
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i had to take the shirt off for a minute, i was lookin' for ya !!
> ...


 :uh: P E D O :nono:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Aug 1 2010, 08:27 PM~18202541
> *what shows are coming up in this month
> *


YOU DONT HAVE TO WAIT LONG HOMIE,,THERES PLENTY OF ACTION COMING UP ON THE NEXT 3 WEEKNNDS,,BUT CANT MISS THE 08/29/2010 SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 1 2010, 07:40 PM~18202123
> *Had a good time at the show with my family.  Thanks Majestics.
> 
> 
> ...


yep i did car act like it wanna flip bac, bottom of them tires, fun event & cool people came thur!


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

YES SIR, did it BIG the only way we now how to do it!!! :thumbsup: Good Job BROTHERZ!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 1 2010, 07:40 PM~18202123
> *Had a good time at the show with my family.  Thanks Majestics.
> 
> 
> ...


still clean as hell :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18202245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 63 lookin good  

still hard on the bumper to :biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks for a great show, we luvin being out there wid u guys!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bluedemon65_@Aug 2 2010, 04:41 PM~18210243
> *thanks for a great show, we luvin being out there wid u guys!
> *



same to you cats,
see you boys on the 15th cool !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Nice seeing all of you...great show!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 2 2010, 06:35 PM~18211416
> *Nice seeing all of you...great show!
> *



no, thank you !! :biggrin: 

you guys have "V.I.P." pass anywhere i go cool !!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

NICE SHOW GUYS HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN YAKIMA!!!!!!!


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 2 2010, 07:58 AM~18205463
> *the Truck was on the bumper hard,
> 
> but it wasn't diggin' trenches like "both" those green Impalas were !!!
> ...



that truck looked like it was floating.....by the way what was it that you hit?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 3 2010, 08:38 AM~18215876
> *that truck looked like it was floating.....by the way what was it that you hit?
> *


you guys wernt there :dunno: 74 single


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 3 2010, 12:50 PM~18216890
> *you guys wernt there  :dunno: 74 single
> *


we had r annual thing going on that day


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: luizg69, 96BIG_BODY, mufasaJR87

thx for the helping me out bro


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

U know it, let me know wasup with them 10s


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 3 2010, 02:10 PM~18217533
> *U know it, let me know wasup with them 10s
> *


on the weekend


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

The Blazer Floating!!! Get the fuck out of here...you done fell and bumped your head!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 3 2010, 11:50 AM~18216890
> *you guys wernt there  :dunno: 74 single
> *



why would go to a show where we ar not wanted...why go support a club that talk shit about our cars and what we do? last year most of the cars that hopped and show at there show where ours...and then they turn around and say that we have a bunch of junk and primered cars? hell no....thats why we did not attend there show...and about that blazer...you said 74....mike says 75...some other people that where there on the ruler say 72....does anyone know how to read a ruler....



but whatever....JUST ONE THING....WE COMING...WE COMING STRONG AND HARD....


----------



## black-rooster (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 3 2010, 01:28 PM~18217677
> *The Blazer Floating!!! Get the fuck out of here...you done fell and bumped your head!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *



calm down peker wood....that dam thing is a floater..


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 3 2010, 02:12 PM~18218073
> *why would go to a show where we ar not wanted...why go support a club that talk shit about our cars and what we do? last year most of the cars that hopped and show at there show where ours...and then they turn around and say that we have a bunch of junk and primered cars? hell no....thats why we did not attend there show...and about that blazer...you said 74....mike says 75...some other people that where there on the ruler say 72....does anyone know how to read a ruler....
> but whatever....JUST ONE THING....WE COMING...WE COMING STRONG AND HARD....
> *


hey bro it coo you guys dont want to support that on you but dont come in here startin shit. you guy just do what you do.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 3 2010, 03:23 PM~18218173
> *hey bro it coo you guys dont want to support that on you but dont come in here startin shit. you guy just do what you do.
> *


no body starting shit he just answer a ? who ever asked


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: TAKEOVER COMING :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

f*^k you Homie, you ain't shit...it's koo ya'll didn't show up, we did the damn thing even without you their, so what does that tell you HMMM...we are out here almost every damn show putting it down for the N.W. from to the streetz to the show homie!!! :0


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 3 2010, 03:44 PM~18218904
> *f*^k you Homie, you ain't shit...it's koo ya'll didn't show up, we did the damn thing even without you their, so what does that tell you HMMM...we are out here almost every damn show putting it down for the N.W.  from to the streetz to the show homie!!! :0
> *


hey fool just let it go it not worth all the drame


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 3 2010, 03:27 PM~18218786
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama: TAKEOVER COMING  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Wrong there homie. I put it down for the nw Sunday. Someone had to be called in from states away to come do that!! Big deal he beat the 72 inch car. Let's see some of you do that!! And that magenta 4 can hold its own trust me and is a nation wide contender. Keep on making phone calls cuzz the BIG I IS OUT HERE. ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES BUT KEEP THE SHIT REAL!! Take over, not gonna happen potna. :happysad:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 04:00 PM~18219042
> *Wrong there homie. I put it down for the nw Sunday. Someone had to be called in from states away to come do that!!  Big deal he beat the 72 inch car. Let's see some of you do that!! And that magenta 4 can hold its own trust me and is a nation wide contender. Keep on making phone calls cuzz the BIG I IS OUT HERE. ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES BUT KEEP THE SHIT REAL!!  Take over, not gonna happen potna.  :happysad:
> *


the Blazer pulled more than 72


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 03:00 PM~18219042
> *Wrong there homie. I put it down for the nw Sunday. Someone had to be called in from states away to come do that!!  Big deal he beat the 72 inch car. Let's see some of you do that!! And that magenta 4 can hold its own trust me and is a nation wide contender. Keep on making phone calls cuzz the BIG I IS OUT HERE. ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES BUT KEEP THE SHIT REAL!!  Take over, not gonna happen potna.  :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: I HAVE A G BODY THATS DOES MORE THEN 72.... BUT WHATS THE POINT OF BRING IT OUT....ITS A G BODY RIGHT......


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Aug 3 2010, 04:07 PM~18219108
> *the Blazer pulled more than 72
> *


STOP IT MAN!! You from compton right, then you should no better than that.it didn't do more than. 72 .period. I got cash right now says that tre will jump on the truck. And I also seen my 4 do more than 92 3 years ago potna. Come back the 22nd with that same car. Make sure you bring one with big tires too so you can win. And bring your car to jump to.


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 3 2010, 04:14 PM~18219153
> *:cheesy: I HAVE A    G    BODY THATS DOES MORE THEN 72.... BUT WHATS THE POINT OF BRING IT OUT....ITS A      G    BODY  RIGHT......
> *


Never seen you get that on a stick ever!! Where was it Sunday then? Fuck the talk,y'all was quit Sunday now all this cool. I'm riding full speed ahead on you cats.be ready. Keep on swangin on nuts. I am my phone call pimpin!!


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 04:14 PM~18219155
> *STOP IT MAN!!  You from compton right, then you should no better than that.it didn't do more than.  72 .period. I got cash right now says that tre will jump on the truck. And I also seen my 4 do more than 92 3 years ago potna. Come back the 22nd with that same car. Make sure you bring one with big tires too so you can win. And bring your car to jump to.
> *


I was there, I seen the stick, he went higher than you! Don't get all fuckin ass hurt online. Why wait to talk shit? You were pretty quiet suday. Bottom line is that you lost and it wasn't by a little. We didn't come on here talking shit, you did. Run your fuckin mouth when you are around us instead of behind your computer screen.


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Aug 3 2010, 04:07 PM~18219108
> *the Blazer pulled more than 72
> *


I wasn't even gone go. But I did to support what the majestics had going on potna.not to win the hop. But to support these guys. So ill make sure next time I don't look out for the cats. I got hoppers potna do you? Just come back the 22nd I can show you better than I can tell you. And as much as you all may hate it. THE BIG I RUNS THE HOP GAME ROUND HERE.


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 04:23 PM~18219221
> *I wasn't even gone go. But I did to support what the majestics had going on potna.not to win the hop. But to support these guys. So ill make sure next time I don't look out for the cats. I got hoppers potna do you? Just come back the 22nd I can show you better than I can tell you. And as much as you all may hate it. THE BIG I RUNS THE HOP GAME ROUND HERE.
> *


 hno:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Aug 3 2010, 04:21 PM~18219201
> *I was there, I seen the stick, he went higher than you! Don't get all fuckin ass hurt online. Why wait to talk shit? You were pretty quiet suday.  Bottom line is that you lost and it wasn't by a little. We didn't come on here talking shit, you did. Run your fuckin mouth when you are around us instead of behind your computer screen.
> *


Like wise homie,nobody worried bout you. I ain't on here talking shit.nobody running mouth.I seen you 2 x redently if I wanted to say something homie I would have. Save that shit and bring your car the 22nd and I will hop you too. Noone ass hurt potna that 72 inchs was for the crowd not a win.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 04:23 PM~18219221
> *I wasn't even gone go. But I did to support what the majestics had going on potna.not to win the hop. But to support these guys. So ill make sure next time I don't look out for the cats. I got hoppers potna do you? Just come back the 22nd I can show you better than I can tell you. And as much as you all may hate it. THE BIG I RUNS THE HOP GAME ROUND HERE.
> *


we glad you came to support and we will support your show too believe that. cant everyone just get along :h5:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 3 2010, :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 04:29 PM~18219267
> *we glad you came to support and we will support your show too believe that. cant everyone just get along :h5:
> *


Not a tit for a tat wit me homie.ever. I came because you asked me to. I brought a 72inch car knowing todd or ron would show up. So if I was worried about losing or challenging for #1 I would have went camping!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 03:19 PM~18219184
> *Never seen you get that on a stick ever!!  Where was it Sunday then? Fuck the talk,y'all was quit Sunday now all this cool. I'm riding full speed ahead on you cats.be ready. Keep on swangin on nuts. I am my phone call pimpin!!
> *


MY LIFE HAS FUCKED UP FOR 2 YEARS! I TOLD KILLER I WASENT HOPPING.... BUT NEXT JUNE ....KING KONG COMING TO PLAY......OH FUCK SOME CHROME AND PAINT, the hop stick dont give a fuck what your car looks like.....


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 03:35 PM~18219316
> *Not a tit for a tat wit me homie.ever. I came because you asked me to. I brought a 72inch car knowing todd or ron would show up. So if I was worried about losing or challenging for #1 I would have went camping!
> *


EVERYONE WAS GLAD YOU GUYS SHOWED UP  EVEN LET YOU PARK THE MOTORHOME ON THE GRASS RIGHT NEXT TO THE PIT...YOUR CAR WORKS GOOD ASS FUCK...


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 3 2010, 04:38 PM~18219343
> *MY LIFE HAS FUCKED UP FOR 2 YEARS! I TOLD KILLER I WASENT HOPPING.... BUT NEXT JUNE ....KING KONG COMING TO  PLAY......OH FUCK SOME CHROME AND PAINT, the hop stick dont give a fuck what your car looks like.....
> *


Well next june we will talk about it. No need to talk about it now. I care what my cars look like.and all I got is jumpers.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 03:48 PM~18219418
> *Well next june we will talk about it. No need to talk about it now. I care what my cars look like.and all I got is jumpers.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 03:00 PM~18219042
> *Wrong there homie. I put it down for the nw Sunday. Someone had to be called in from states away to come do that!!  Big deal he beat the 72 inch car. Let's see some of you do that!! And that magenta 4 can hold its own trust me and is a nation wide contender. Keep on making phone calls cuzz the BIG I IS OUT HERE. ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES BUT KEEP THE SHIT REAL!!  Take over, not gonna happen potna.  :happysad:
> *


NOBODY MADE ANY CALLS THEY DID THE SAME AS YOU AND CAME UP TO SUPPORT OUR CLUB  YOU GOT THE NUMBER IF ANYTHING ELSE NEEDS TO BE SAID


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

alls i got to say, is the Blazer "sticks" it doesn't "float" !! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

who cares about inches, it's a fucking minitruck !! 

i'm about ready to go drive the mother fucker off a cliff or something LOL !! 

lets all just squash this shit, AND HAVE SOME FUN !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 3 2010, 05:08 PM~18219570
> *NOBODY MADE ANY CALLS THEY DID THE SAME AS YOU AND CAME UP TO SUPPORT OUR CLUB    YOU GOT THE NUMBER IF ANYTHING ELSE NEEDS TO BE SAID
> *


RIGHT its all good homie. I ain't got shit to say or I would have said it Sunday. I ain't worried about anyone homie if I got something to say I will. The dudes behind me with the HK s ain't gone let nothing happen to me. I HAD A GOOD TIME AND THANKS TO SHANE,DIAMOND,JOSE AND OF COURSE YOU GERRA.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 04:14 PM~18219630
> *RIGHT its all good homie. I ain't got shit to say or I would have said it Sunday. I ain't worried about anyone homie if I got something to say I will. The dudes behind me with the HK s ain't gone let nothing happen to me. I HAD A GOOD TIME AND THANKS TO SHANE,DIAMOND,JOSE AND OF COURSE YOU GERA.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 3 2010, 04:10 PM~18219581
> *alls i got to say, is the Blazer "sticks" it doesn't "float" !!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

Let me add this I came out and was a perfect getleman.not 1 thing said to me or from me. If someone wanted to say shit I was just there Sunday. So stop with all the clown shit!! I came out to hop cars period. All this shit about chumping someone or someone bieng scarred to say what they wanna. Got shit fuct up. Everyone of you motha fuckas can jump me I'm still gonna say what I want keep the shit cars and stop playing. TO WHOEVER THIS MAY CONCERN. .


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 3 2010, 03:29 PM~18219267
> *we glad you came to support and we will support your show too believe that
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18219581
> *alls i got to say, is the Blazer "sticks" it doesn't "float" !!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice chatting with you earlier diamond respects homie,the blazer was swangin and dint stick.and its working good no need to retire it. The only ones gonna have fun homie are the ones trying.


----------



## 503gbody (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 05:33 PM~18219811
> *Let me add this I came out and was a perfect getleman.not 1 thing said to me or from me. If someone wanted to say shit I was just there Sunday. So stop with all the clown shit!! I came out to hop cars period. All this shit about chumping someone or someone bieng scarred to say what they wanna. Got shit fuct up. Everyone of you motha fuckas can jump me I'm still gonna say what I want keep the shit cars and stop playing.  TO WHOEVER THIS MAY CONCERN. .
> *


All be said and done thanks for your support and helping us put on a good hop we will support your show 100%


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 05:40 PM~18219889
> *Nice chatting with you earlier diamond respects homie,the blazer was swangin and dint stick.and its working good no need to retire it. The only ones gonna have fun homie are the ones trying.*


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 503gbody_@Aug 3 2010, 06:07 PM~18220128
> *All be said and done thanks for your support and helping us put on a good hop we will support your show 100%
> *


Just supporting this lowriding, front end shit homie.thx. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*BIG HITTERS OUT ON SUNDAY. THANKS 4 A GOOD TIME,
LETS NOT LEAVE OUT SHOWTIME 4 COMING THRU FOR THE HOPS.

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO A TRUCK CLASS ANYWAY??? :wow: :0 :biggrin: 

HERES A FEW SNAPS. NICE LOOKING HOP STICK BTW.

LIKE YOU GUYS SAY "ITS ALL FOR FUN" RIGHT?*































PS DONT GET MAD AT THE PICS...


----------



## bigtime customs (Jun 19, 2010)

What up jr I see u looking in. Hit me up.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Aug 3 2010, 02:12 PM~18218073
> *why would go to a show where we ar not wanted...why go support a club that talk shit about our cars and what we do? last year most of the cars that hopped and show at there show where ours...and then they turn around and say that we have a bunch of junk and primered cars? hell no....thats why we did not attend there show...and about that blazer...you said 74....mike says 75...some other people that where there on the ruler say 72....does anyone know how to read a ruler....
> but whatever....JUST ONE THING....WE COMING...WE COMING STRONG AND HARD....
> *


Keep your comments to yourself homie...If u wanted to know wat it hit u shoulda came thru... By the way I saw a few Locos in disguise...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Aug 2 2010, 08:35 PM~18211416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diamond don't cut urself short homie, that _Lil' Red_ thang be workin'



> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 06:14 PM~18219630
> *RIGHT its all good homie. I ain't got shit to say or I would have said it Sunday. I ain't worried about anyone homie if I got something to say I will. The dudes behind me with the HK s ain't gone let nothing happen to me. I HAD A GOOD TIME AND THANKS TO SHANE,DIAMOND,JOSE AND OF COURSE YOU GERRA.
> *


They had some *Harmon Kardon* stereo stuff :biggrin: ..Should be lettin that known ,the man gets in these topics tooo

Sound like it was a good show, much props to the people that turned out to rep...We repped best we could with a Little sponsorship,, but anything helps rite homies


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 06:38 PM~18220410
> *Oh shit Mrs Brandy was there????  :biggrin:
> Good save.. :biggrin: ..My be next year playa
> Diamond don't cut urself short homie, that Lil' Red thang be workin'
> ...


yes sir thanks for all your help see you in vegas.


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

had a good time at the show carnales! :thumbsup:


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 1 2010, 06:29 PM~18202009
> *NEXT SHOW AT THIS LOCATION,,08/29/2010,,HOPE TO SEE ALL RIDES THERE TOO,,MY SHITBOX WUS THERE TODAY,,MY KID HAD FUN TODAY
> *


i see u there homeboy! :biggrin:


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: el beto, puro loco 94, Cut N 3's, lowrydajohn, 87WAYS---------------- q-uvo carlos! ya no se aguiten homie! lets all try to be koo cuz we all love the same sport! lowriding!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

wow too much hate.....and to joses coment about us being in discise....nah homie..we just did go in our colors to your show...its just a choice our club made...


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not talking shit but v lo hit 72 the blazer was 70 I was on the stick. Travis and Gary where also on the stick. Trav good talking with ya homie your dad cracks me up


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: el beto, Chris, puro loco 94, RICH-E-RICH, ONETIGHT87, 87WAYS, legacylac :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Shit camping what's up with ya homie


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 3 2010, 07:47 PM~18221198
> *wow too much hate.....and to joses coment about us being in discise....nah homie..we just did go in our colors to your show...its just a choice our club made...
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 06:38 PM~18220410
> *Oh shit Mrs Brandy was there????  :biggrin:
> Good save.. :biggrin: ..My be next year playa
> Diamond don't cut urself short homie, that Lil' Red thang be workin'
> ...


the stereo was turned up!! :biggrin: nice win in bakersfield


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 3 2010, 08:27 PM~18221624
> *Shit camping what's up with ya homie
> *


i should have went too j look what happens after a good old day at the park. :biggrin: hit me up when you get back homie.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 3 2010, 08:07 PM~18221402
> *I'm not talking shit but v lo hit 72 the blazer was 70 I was on the stick. Travis and Gary where also on the stick. Trav good talking with ya homie your dad cracks me up
> *


come on bro i got a $1000 that it is over 70"


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 3 2010, 09:08 PM~18222136
> *come on bro i got a $1000 that it is over 70"
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 3 2010, 09:08 PM~18222136
> *come on bro i got a $1000 that it is over 70"
> *


you wanna out that up vs the 63 tonight??


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

hot off the press


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18222136
> *come on bro i got a $1000 that it is over 70"
> *


Gary was on the stick too.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Aug 3 2010, 10:08 PM~18222950
> *nice pics
> *


More to come my homie's just a lil slow... :biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

i am likeing the baby blue regal from majestics. you guys got some clean rides thats what i call plaque presentable. we try to do our best our selfs to.... good job majestics


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Aug 3 2010, 09:20 PM~18223093
> *i am likeing the baby blue regal from majestics. you guys got some clean rides thats what i call plaque presentable. we try to do our best our selfs to.... good job majestics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

that red lincoln is nice, good show Big M


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 3 2010, 04:44 PM~18218904
> *f*^k you Homie, you ain't shit...it's koo ya'll didn't show up, we did the damn thing even without you their, so what does that tell you HMMM...we are out here almost every damn show putting it down for the N.W.  from to the streetz to the show homie!!! :0
> *


its koo dawg who ever the fuck u are puto cum say that shit 2 our face if u got the balls u dont know use and it was a fuckn question pendejo so slow u roll lil sparky and we do put it down ***** we never c u on the streets


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 3 2010, 04:48 PM~18218933
> *hey fool just let it go it not worth all the drame
> *


its koo shane if thats ur member let him run his mouth the ? was between big mike and roster he didnt have 2 start the shit talking but if he has balls heel kum up 2 us locos and say it 2 our faces on the 29th 
like i tell everyone my not gunna talk shit 2 u all or whoever on the damn comp if i got sum shit talkn 2 say i do it in person . but i dnt so i dnt say nuting but its all good dude


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

WE SHOULD JUST ALL BE KOO CUZ WE ALL GONNA SEE EACHOTHER AT THE SHOWS SO WE ALL NEED TO STAY COME! i will like to just be koo with all yo out there and we all should keep it that way!


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Thomas, it's TRAVIS behind the 503BIGBODY NAME HOMIE, an you of all now I put it down on the streetz with my rydes for my club...I've busted out 4 CLEAN ASS RIDES in the last 2 years Homie so don't come at with me with that shit...And just incase ya'll forgot lets set the record straight...The White with Orange Patterned 93 TownCar,The Baby Blue Regal that my Partna JOSE has now, my Cutty that I busted out at the beginning of the year with and the all BLACK on BLACK BIG BODY Towncar...so the...RIDE ON HOMIE!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 4 2010, 11:23 AM~18226424
> *Thomas, it's TRAVIS behind the 503BIGBODY NAME HOMIE, an you of all now I put it down on the streetz with my rydes for my club...I've busted out 4 CLEAN ASS RIDES in the last 2 years Homie so don't come at with me with that shit...And just incase ya'll forgot lets set the record straight...The White with Orange Patterned 93 TownCar,The Baby Blue Regal that my Partna JOSE has now, my Cutty that I busted out at the beginning of the year with and the all BLACK on BLACK BIG BODY Towncar...so the...RIDE ON HOMIE!!! :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 it tOmas no H n u over there actin hard as fuck and i dnt need 2 repeat my self about y my car looked like a bucket for a while i was going therw sum shit and spent more money the u cars worth . n now im on paint n im serving so :buttkick: 
n u know im at every show chipping or not and i work last week end 8 hrs both days 
or i wud of been there tearing up that pavement.
so ride on dawg 
so let me set it straight u got one car manuel has 5 plus cars n they al on bumper thats 150 x 7 just im motors so its koo dawg


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 4 2010, 09:23 AM~18226424
> *Thomas, it's TRAVIS behind the 503BIGBODY NAME HOMIE, an you of all now I put it down on the streetz with my rydes for my club...I've busted out 4 CLEAN ASS RIDES in the last 2 years Homie so don't come at with me with that shit...And just incase ya'll forgot lets set the record straight...The White with Orange Patterned 93 TownCar,The Baby Blue Regal that my Partna JOSE has now, my Cutty that I busted out at the beginning of the year with and the all BLACK on BLACK BIG BODY Towncar...so the...RIDE ON HOMIE!!! :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



real talk


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtime customs_@Aug 3 2010, 04:40 PM~18219889
> *Nice chatting with you earlier diamond respects homie,the blazer was swangin and dint stick.and its working good no need to retire it. The only ones gonna have fun homie are the ones trying.
> *



thanks Killa, and again, thanks for makin it to our show


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 05:38 PM~18220410
> *Oh shit Mrs Brandy was there????  :biggrin:
> Good save.. :biggrin: ..My be next year playa
> Diamond don't cut urself short homie, that <span style=\'color:red\'>Lil' Red thang be workin'</span>
> ...



thanks Ronald, :biggrin:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

Once again we the 'BIG M' sends out our appreciation to all the clubs,and all the solo cars that came out to SHOW & HOP what they brought without ya'll this could not have happened...Much Love... :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:drama: keep going :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 4 2010, 02:23 PM~18227985
> *:drama: keep going :biggrin:
> *


haha camate wey jajajajaja
what u eating


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:23 PM~18227985
> *:drama: keep going :biggrin:*


Este way!!! :twak: :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

u guys must miss use kuz we didnt go 2 ur show n u hate us even more man u guiys must realy miss us


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

n thats shit ugly real talk get a real car it was all fuckn stock


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 4 2010, 02:23 PM~18227985
> *:drama: keep going :biggrin:
> *


its kinda funny like el chavo de 8 jajajaj 
hahahahahaha lololololo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :rant:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 4 2010, 02:14 PM~18228463
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 




> hot off the press


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 4 2010, 12:47 PM~18227647
> *it tOmas no H n u over there actin hard as fuck and i dnt need 2 repeat my self about y my car looked like a bucket for a while i was going therw sum shit and spent more money the u cars worth . n now im on paint n im serving so  :buttkick:
> n u know im at every show chipping or not and i work last week end 8 hrs both days
> or i wud of been there tearing up that pavement.
> ...


Hi tHomas . lol :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 4 2010, 08:07 PM~18230889
> *Hi tHomas . lol :biggrin:
> *


*** shame whats poppen wey


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 5 2010, 01:55 AM~18234023
> **** shame whats poppen wey
> *


same shit tryin to finish this bucket ass duece


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 5 2010, 07:13 AM~18234430
> *same shit tryin to finish my clean ass duece
> *


I fixed it for you bro


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 5 2010, 11:16 AM~18236261
> *I fixed it for you bro
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 5 2010, 07:13 AM~18234430
> *same shit tryin to finish this bucket ass duece
> *


orale is it gunna b dont for the 22nd u think


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 2 2010, 07:35 PM~18211416
> *Nice seeing all of you...great show!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

My Lord that Red Linc is hot! Very nice sir.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 5 2010, 02:11 PM~18237661
> *orale  is it gunna b dont for the 22nd u think
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## el beto (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 503BigBody_@Aug 3 2010, 02:44 PM~18218904
> *f*^k you Homie, you ain't shit...it's koo ya'll didn't show up, we did the damn thing even without you their, so what does that tell you HMMM...we are out here almost every damn show putting it down for the N.W.  from to the streetz to the show homie!!! :0
> *


jajajajalololololololo :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: thats some funny shit!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I got some 14x7 all gold centers with tires about 70% tread left gold still looks great minor curb scrapes $400 obo


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowpup_@Aug 1 2010, 06:13 PM~18201829
> *
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 7 2010, 07:20 PM~18254476
> *I got some 14x7 all gold centers with tires about 70% tread left gold still looks great minor curb scrapes $400 obo
> *


WTF???? thought you were breaking out your car in 2 weeks??


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Aug 5 2010, 03:28 PM~18237801
> *My Lord that Red Linc is hot! Very nice sir.
> *


x503


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 8 2010, 08:17 AM~18256299
> *:biggrin:
> *



Still looking good d


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 8 2010, 11:13 AM~18256893
> *WTF????  thought you were breaking out your car in 2 weeks??
> *


got rid of my setup to ray for a luxury sport. :biggrin:


----------



## Chopperray (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 8 2010, 09:16 PM~18260953
> *got rid of my setup to ray for a luxury sport.  :biggrin:
> *



That bastard Ray!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Aug 11 2010, 05:31 PM~18287916
> *That bastard Ray!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------

